# Testing The Gorgeous Ash



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys,
I love my new natty,
The Gorgeous Ash







It is the first I made.
It's wonderful (at least to me  ) and it shoot very well.
I made a small video test with a match.
Enjoy it


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Well made natty and great shooting!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bravo!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! And great shooting. Looking forward to more of your work!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

KawKan said:


> Well made natty and great shooting!





Steve32 said:


> Bravo!
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk





Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot!!





LVO said:


> Beautiful work! And great shooting. Looking forward to more of your work!


Thanks a lot guys!
I apreciate your kind of comments


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice natty Genoa :thumbsup:

There's one thing which I like lot in Your videos.

You always tell what kind of setup and ammo size you are using.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot, Kal.
I'm glad you apreciate it.
I think that could be useful to somebody...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

If that's your first...look out. It's gorgeous.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good video . Nice shot !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

brucered said:


> If that's your first...look out. It's gorgeous.


Yes, it's the first natural that I made and shoot. It's been a good sensation so, surely, in future I'll make others even with other woods.
Thanks a lot, buddy.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> Good video . Nice shot !


Really glad that you like it! 
I apreciate your comment.
Thank you, Treefork.


----------



## Dbb (Sep 22, 2016)

Thats a nice piece of ash :naughty:

sorry couldnt resist,but seriously very nice work !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Dbb said:


> Thats a nice piece of ash :naughty:
> sorry couldnt resist,but seriously very nice work !


Don't worry, if you can't resist, feel free to give me your compliment :rofl:
Seriously, thank you. If I understood, you are a great wood worker, so I particularly apreciate your compliment.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a lovely frame! And a lovely shot ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> That is a lovely frame! And a lovely shot ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks so much, Charles!


----------

